# Owwww!! Pulled back muscle, what can I take?



## svmaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I stupidly got a basket instead of a cart at the grocery store Monday night and ended up lugging around stuff that is much lighter than my 3yr old but I must have twisted wrong or something because shortly after I felt my upper back on my left side start to spasm and ache. Luckily that night I was going to see the movie The Business of Birth (a must see for anyone pregnant!!), at a midwife's home and she let me sit in her hot tub. I've also been taking arnica and using the gel on my back.

Please, please any other suggestions? I feel like my upper back has been having a contraction for 2 days and it's just not a whole lot of fun







:. BTW I'm 31 weeks along with a huge belly, of course I forgot to put on my belly belt, maybe that would help?


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your twisted back!! Back pain is the worst. I would ice ice ice it, and personally I'd take some tylenol if it gets really bad. You can safely take the arnica tabs as well as using the gel.

Feel better soon!


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I pulled something in my back when I was 6w pregnant. I couldnt move for over a week and DH had to carry me to the toilet. My midwife was scared the pain was going to cause me to miscarry. I couldnt even sit up. so she gave me muscle relaxers and tyleonl. The muscle relaxers were 5mg and did nothings so I quit but the tylenol REALLY helped, as did ice and cold alternating. Good luck Mama, sorry for your pain.


----------



## svmaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. The couple of times I've taken Tylenol it's done nothing but I think I'm desperate enough to try it again







:! We have a microwave heat pack that I really need to find asap!!

Luckily I can move, just not very quickly. I work at a hospital and thanks to one of the OB nurses suggestions I might be able to get some help from the PT dept, a massage I hope!!!

Sarah


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

Calcium-magnesium supplements help with muscle spasms, as does St John's Wort. My MW recommended SJW for my back trouble earlier in this pregnancy. There is some controversy as to whether it is contraindicated in pg, though....from what I've been able to learn, the fear is more for prolonged use, as when using it as an antidepressant. Using it for a temporary purpose seems to be fine.

Also, you could look for the homeopathic form of SJW, which I believe is Hypericum...in general, homeopathics are considered "safe" for use in pregnancy.

A topical muscle rub like Biofreeze might help, too. It is one of my best friends, LOL!

Also, can you get to a chiropractor? I can't say enough good things about my chiro, who has just about single-handedly kept me on my feet for the last year and a half! A PT and massage sounds like it would be wonderful, too!

As a last resort, if the pain is really bad and you just need relief, my former midwife says that ibuprofen is okay during the second trimester. Not sure how far along you are, but you might want to look into that and see how you feel about it. If even just one dose allowed you to relax enough that the spasm would ease up, it might be worth it!









Hope this helps, and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## svmaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I hadn't heard of cal-mag for relief but I'll certainly try that. I'm a bit nervous about the SJW and I'll be 8 months next week so not sure about the ibuprofen. The good news is that I think the arnica is doing wonders and I just had my first PT appt which was a wonderful massage







aaahhhhhhh!! I've got 3 more appts. scheduled and will do as many more as I'm allowed







.

I can move somewhat normally, just as long as I don't pick up my 3yr. old DS I'll be fine







!!

Thanks again for all the suggestions, I think I'm on the road to recovery







yippeee!!


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

Quote:

just as long as I don't pick up my 3yr. old DS I'll be fine!!
I hear ya! My little guy is not quite 2, but he weighs in at exactly 30 lbs (hmm, maybe I shouldn't call him my "little" guy!







) and he fell asleep in the car on the way home yesterday. I had to carry him from the driveway (about 30 yards) and up 7 steps to get in the house, and of course he was a dead weight! My back is still protesting a bit!

But the cal-mag really does seem to be helping me, too. My chiro recommended it, and as an added bonus, it makes the bh contrax easier to deal with, too!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Something SUPER and totally safe: Arnica gel. From the health food store! Homeopathic Arnica helps with aches and pains and the gel is fantastic for bumps, bruises, pulled muscles etc. Also great as a massage gel during labor


----------

